# Yahoo to launch 100MB free e-mail



## macridah (Jun 14, 2004)

Read this apple. 

"
Yahoo to launch 100MB free e-mail

Yahoo on Tuesday will begin offering 100MB of extra storage for users of its free e-mail service as part of an overall redesign of its mail service.

Along with the 100MB boost, Yahoo will upgrade Mail Plus paid users to 2GB of storage and lower its yearly subscription from $29.99 a year to $19.99. Other a la carte services, such as POP e-mail forwarding, will consolidate under this plan and no longer be sold on a standalone basis. "

http://zdnet.com.com/2100-1104_2-5233594.html?tag=zdfd.newsfeed

Apple should be feeling a sense of urgency now.  come on ... upgrade my webmail and iDisk ... please!  We pay 5 times more than yahoo user will for 2GB or nothing for the 100MB!


----------



## speedfreak (Jun 15, 2004)

Yeah give us 1GB for our $100.  Seems fair to me.  I'm sick of mail getting bounced because the box is too small.  This is the only apple product i think sucks.  Give me my moneys worth.


----------



## legacyb4 (Jun 15, 2004)

The new 100MB mailboxes are up and running on Yahoo; of course, I'm actually seeing some connectivity problems with Yahoo as probably every single user is trying it out...

Here's hoping for a bump in .Mac sometime this year.


----------



## twister (Jun 15, 2004)

anyone else having issues getting into yahoo?  I can't connect.


----------



## mdnky (Jun 15, 2004)

They may have some major issues with the new layout they made for the service...on the Mac platform at least.  Was able to connect somewhat fine, but half the buttons don't work...specifically the Reply, Forward, Delete, and SPAM ones when viewing a message.

Hopefully that was just a connection issue or something and not their web dev practicing 'voodoo programming'.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 15, 2004)

i still have 6 mb in my yahoo account space. can it be that it was because it was yahoo brazil  that was later changed to yahoo italy, then yahoo usa and now yahoo ireland?  are the 100 mb going to be universal, or does my yahoo location have to be in usa to make it 100 mb?


----------



## brianleahy (Jun 15, 2004)

I had been paying for Yahoo POP access, and I was spontaneously upgraded this morning to Yahoo Mail Plus, with 2gb of storage!  Whoa.

I also had some problems connecting, but I thought it was the DNS here...  perhaps not...


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 15, 2004)

wrong call. now i see the 100 mb. 

i wonder how full of spam it will be if i don't log in a week?


----------



## arkayn (Jun 15, 2004)

I have my 100 MB mail box this morning.

The buttons seem to work fine in Firefox.


----------



## j2603 (Jun 15, 2004)

mdnky said:
			
		

> They may have some major issues with the new layout they made for the service...on the Mac platform at least.  Was able to connect somewhat fine, but half the buttons don't work...specifically the Reply, Forward, Delete, and SPAM ones when viewing a message.
> 
> Hopefully that was just a connection issue or something and not their web dev practicing 'voodoo programming'.


Looks like it's a problem for M$ IE browser. Works fine in Safari. ALthough, they overwrote the aqua buttons


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 15, 2004)

my SBC Yahoo account got upgraded to 100 MB and no ads (yay) 

it seems a lot slower though...

and the reply/forward/spam buttons work for me...


also, here are some shortcuts

control-shift-C = Check for new mail
control-shift-P = Compose new mail
control-shift-F = Go to Folders
control-shift-S = Search
control-shift-H = Help

and yes i mean the control key and not the apple/command key

(those are the only ones i know about/ work)


----------



## twister (Jun 15, 2004)

Speed, non working buttons, and other issues have to do with the fact that the DNS is screwed up.  More Info


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 15, 2004)

yay! it's not as slow now


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 15, 2004)

I noticed the nice surprise this morning.  Here I was making good use of what little they had given me, only to find my 12% use go down to 1 % at 100 MB!

All I have to say is that it's about time..


----------



## mdnky (Jun 15, 2004)

j2603 said:
			
		

> Looks like it's a problem for M$ IE browser. Works fine in Safari. ALthough, they overwrote the aqua buttons



No, wasn't working in Safari for me...but did work with IE5 under VPC, go figure.

Seems to have fixed itself, I logged in about 40 mins ago and it worked alright.

Did hear something about a major DNS attack on Akamai's servers, who's a major player for Yahoo!.  They were down for around an hour after 0900 EST today, which was around the time the problems were happening for me.


----------



## adambyte (Jun 16, 2004)

Yay! I always liked the clean look of Yahoo mail, and the interface refinements and the space expansion makes this service only better. I would definitely recommend Yahoo for anyone searching for an email account. 

My only complaint is Spam. Granted, Yahoo is smart enough to filter it into the "Spam" folder, but it's annoying that it's still there, and I still have to empty it. 

Then again, I should probably blame myself for putting my damn email address on my web site. bah.


----------



## WinWord10 (Jun 16, 2004)

Yeah but the filtering works pretty well (way better than hotmail at least) and, theoretically, you never _have_ to empty your junk mail because yahoo doesn't count it as part of your disk usage quota.


----------



## twister (Jun 16, 2004)

There is also a preference to tell Yahoo! to empty the bulk mail folder every week if you want.


----------

